# What do people think of you



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Sometimes it's hard to know what people think of you on a forum. Can't always convey emotion in text on a screen 

So thought I'd do a thread to see what people think of you? No haters here though please. If you don't like the person asking....move on! 

So I'll start...

What do you think of me?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Sometimes it's hard to know what people think of you on a forum. Can't always convey emotion in text on a screen
> 
> So thought I'd do a thread to see what people think of you? No haters here though please. If you don't like the person asking....move on!
> 
> ...


Dunno really, i havent really spoken to you that often so i reserve judgement lol

I have no idea what people think of me :blink:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

hahahahaha

if I asked, people may not be able to help themselves and get banned for foul language 


I think you're a good guy Jamie. Haven't talked to ya much, but I like what I've seen.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Dunno really, i havent really spoken to you that often so i reserve judgement lol
> 
> I have no idea what people think of me :blink:


Aww, ya seem a good egg in my books (be careful...that may just be a kiss of death :lol: )


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Dunno really, i havent really spoken to you that often so i reserve judgement lol
> 
> I have no idea what people think of me :blink:


HB think we tend to agree most of the time,so you must be alright  what you see (or read) in this case is what you get, i like that.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Janice and DT oh well now.........women after my own heart, love em specially when we get on a good debate.:001_smile::blink:

Nicki009 one of the nicest people ive met on here. xxxx
Bigdaddy well. . . . . . hes not bad either. xxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Bandy said:


> Aww, ya seem a good egg in my books (be careful...that may just be a kiss of death :lol: )


Haha i wouldnt use the word 'egg to describe me lol makes me sound fragile :blink:



haeveymolly said:


> HB think we tend to agree most of the time,so you must be alright  what you see (or read) in this case is what you get, i like that.


Oh yeah with me its defo what you see is what you get.. i have to say not alot of people like that


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Haha i wouldnt use the word 'egg to describe me lol makes me sound fragile :blink:
> 
> Oh yeah with me its defo what you see is what you get.. i have to say not alot of people like that


I like ya! You call a spade a spade, and not afraid to stand up for what ya believe in


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Dunno really, i havent really spoken to you that often so i reserve judgement lol
> 
> I have no idea what people think of me :blink:


funny, opinionated, caring 

dread to think what anyone thins of me


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Bandy is known as a warrior. . . . . . . . hes a pussy cat really


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Sometimes it's hard to know what people think of you on a forum. Can't always convey emotion in text on a screen
> 
> So thought I'd do a thread to see what people think of you? No haters here though please. If you don't like the person asking....move on!
> 
> ...


You seem quite normal 
Don't know what you are doing here


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> funny, opinionated, caring
> 
> dread to think what anyone thins of me


Very caring, helpful and a good laugh.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> I like ya! You call a spade a spade, and not afraid to stand up for what ya believe in





RockRomantic said:


> funny, opinionated, caring
> 
> dread to think what anyone thins of me


Aww thanks guys 

Bandy.. i havent really have the chance to have a proper conversation with him yet but what ive seen hes always up for a laugh

Heaveymolly.. Woman after my own heart, we agree on most things

Roc romantic.. Lovely caring person 

MissShelly ... One proud mommy who loves her boys to pieces... again a woman after my own heart


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Very caring, helpful and a good laugh.


awwww

TDM - crazy  cruel for not letting me have henrick.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I think your all great for just being you and as long as you all keep to being your happy helpful chatty friendly funny selfs then I'm sure loads of people think your great and special


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> funny, opinionated, caring
> 
> dread to think what anyone thins of me


I think your a nice person 

Dare I ask about me ..or will it put me off coming on here or the rest of my life :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Sometimes it's hard to know what people think of you on a forum. Can't always convey emotion in text on a screen
> 
> So thought I'd do a thread to see what people think of you? No haters here though please. If you don't like the person asking....move on!
> 
> ...





harley bear said:


> Dunno really, i havent really spoken to you that often so i reserve judgement lol
> 
> I have no idea what people think of me :blink:


Good eggs


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> I think your a nice person
> 
> Dare I ask about me ..or will it put me off coming on here or the rest of my life :lol:


Youve got a huge heart, and you really care about people and animals.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Youve got a huge heart, and you really care about people and animals.


agreed


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Youve got a huge heart, and you really care about people and animals.


Omg that is one of the nicest things anyone has ever said about me....thank you xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

harley bear said:


> agreed


You too ...to be honest there ain't many on here I think bad of..well non to be honest ..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Good eggs


Your great certainly dont take offence or things personally easily, or you would hate me.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> You too ...to be honest there ain't many on here I think bad of..well non to be honest ..


Me neither.. there are a select few that i like less than others but dont think badly of them.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Bandy said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> if I asked, people may not be able to help themselves and get banned for foul language


You come accross as a sound guy. Good sense of humour 



RockRomantic said:


> funny, opinionated, caring
> 
> dread to think what anyone thins of me


You come accross as a caring person, and one of the 1st people to welcome me to the forum 



paddyjulie said:


> I think your a nice person
> 
> Dare I ask about me ..or will it put me off coming on here or the rest of my life :lol:


Haven't spoke to you much, but I agree with the others. You seem like you genuinely care for others.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Youve got a huge heart, and you really care about people and animals.


Just wanted to say, you're one of the nicest people I have known Gill. You will always give someone more chances then they deserve.
You are a wonderful person who cares very much for your animals.

Quite a few others on here I like aswell, just for standing up for your beliefs and being able to express your opinions without loosing your tempers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Bandy is known as a warrior. . . . . . . . hes a pussy cat really


since when did pussy cat begin with a 'D'


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> since when did pussy cat begin with a 'D'


I think you're a great member who doesn't mince their words & tells it straight
But quite scary too, glad you ain't my mum, I wouldn't wanna cross you


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I couldn't give a rat's arse what people think of me. 

I am who i am and i won't change for nobody, i am more like Marmite, you either love me or hate me!! 

Jamie i do not know you but from what i have read you seem a lovely guy.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> I couldn't give a rat's arse what people think of me.
> 
> I am who i am and i won't change for nobody, i am more like Marmite, you either love me or hate me!!
> 
> Jamie i do not know you but from what i have read you seem a lovely guy.


My sentiments exacerly, if ya like me, that's great! But if not then I aint bovvered 

But for the record, I think your fab Kath, kind and funny!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I think your a nice person
> 
> Dare I ask about me ..or will it put me off coming on here or the rest of my life :lol:


patient and passionate and a little bit amazing


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> My sentiments exacerly, if ya like me, that's great! But if not then I aint bovvered


And that's what makes ya special.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Bandy said:


> And that's what makes ya special.


What exactly is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> dread to think what anyone thins of me


I think you're a sweet heart. Genuinely kind person.


haeveymolly said:


> Bandy is known as a warrior. . . . . . . . hes a pussy cat really


Shush..you're gonna ruin my sullied reputation. :tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:



DoubleTrouble said:


> since when did pussy cat begin with a 'D'


That's the DT Ive come to know and love.



MissShelley said:


> What exactly is that supposed to mean?


That's a compliment...swear to GOD !! :lol:

I like everybody here really. All are great...even when they're being bad.
Some I see more eye to eye with, some have touched me with their kindness and some have just made me nearly bust a gut with either humor, sarcasm or meanness.
Without all of ya here, this place wouldn't be as great as it is.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> I couldn't give a rat's arse what people think of me.


*"Then you don't get to share my cookie!"*


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Jamie said:


> What do people think of you


That i'm a total waste of space...until they want their car or their 'puter fixing...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

poohdog said:


> *"Then you don't get to share my cookie!"*


Sooo cute!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

poohdog said:


> *"Then you don't get to share my cookie!"*


Oh squEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

There are a lot of members I have made opinions on on here!
Most good,some not so good, some unprintable!

There are a feew who stand out in my mind though!

Rainybows - One of my old faves! Will stick up for what she believes in and boy does she have a way with words!

Harley Bear
Rainybows apprentice!!!

Our Katie from Notts
A little sweetheart! 

Noushka
A real softie but a lot harder then folk think when she is fighting for a cause she believes in.

Amethyst
Can be relied on to speak her mind A good friend and a nightmare if your enermy Has a 'weird way with words and does NOT let you off thehook easily!


Dally Banjo
Potential puppy farmer! I love her humour 

Verbatim
One of the old ones, Never causes trouble and willalways speak her mind - great girl!

HaeveyMolly
suspect I could be related to here! we seem to agree on MOST things!
She is better with you then against you in a arguement!

Paddy Julie
Does not suffer fools gladly! a great lady 

Hobbs
Expert on cats and another great girl! know her stuff does this one!

Hobo
A genuinely nice lady - speaks her mind but is never rude! AND a coffee addict

Nina
Another very nice lady! Passinateabout what shecares about

Mollys mum & Henry - Taken over from me on the food topics! Both knowledgable folk!!

Cockerpoo lover
Someone I once got wrong - speaks her mind and always good for a laff!

Auriela!
A genuinely kind person! Very sensitive - but again passinate about cats and their welfare!

Bandy
Wannabe casanova

Borderer 
His bark IS worse then his bite! he's a softie at heart! But p*ss him off and he'll never forget!

and last but not least!
Devil Dogzs - has more common sense regarding animals in that young brain then many twice her age! And stubborn as a mule! but one of my bessy matesxxxx 

DT
I have missed loads will probably add


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im like Kath.. Couldnt care less what others think, Though there are a few on here who's opinion i respect and i hope would tell me straight if i was being an arse..

All i can say is everyone whos posted so far i think are great


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

jon bda said:


> That i'm a total waste of space...until they want their car or their 'puter fixing...


Nah your a good man  I remember having a drunken disagreement with you a few months back, but can't remember what it was about! I'll be honest and say I mis-judged you.

I like your posts, you seem a genuine guy, good sense of humour and your happy to help others 

and lets face it, us men have to stick together on here! :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Im like Kath.. Couldnt care less what others think, Though there are a few on here who's opinion i respect and i hope would tell me straight if i was being an arse..
> 
> All i can say is everyone whos posted so far i think are great


Your an arse

joking

you seem a straight talker but care a lot as well, much like myself, so you'r ok in my book.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Im like Kath.. Couldnt care less what others think, Though there are a few on here who's opinion i respect and i hope would tell me straight if i was being an arse..
> 
> All i can say is everyone whos posted so far i think are great


and you ain't so very bad yourself!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Im like Kath.. Couldnt care less what others think, Though there are a few on here who's opinion i respect and i hope would tell me straight if i was being an arse..
> 
> All i can say is everyone whos posted so far i think are great


I have to agree


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Jamie said:


> and lets face it, us men have to stick together on here! :lol:


Won't do you much good though when us who wear skirts get a bee in our bonnets


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Won't do you much good though when us who wear skirts get a bee in our bonnets


How do ya know it's just us girls who wear skirts??? Those boys might enjoy their skirt wearing


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Bandy said:


> That's a compliment...swear to GOD !!


Think you'll find she's married though iirc...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Your an arse
> 
> joking
> 
> you seem a straight talker but care a lot as well, much like myself, so you'r ok in my book.





DoubleTrouble said:


> and you ain't so very bad yourself!


 Aww shucks thanks guys. xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> How do ya know it's just us girls who wear skirts??? Those boys might enjoy their skirt wearing


Didnt stop our becks did it. haha


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> How do ya know it's just us girls who wear skirts??? Those boys might enjoy their skirt wearing


Ooh I love a man in a kilt (or in drag for that matter)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

almost forgot newfiesmum - she always comes across as very level headed- has a sort of calming effect on me

and Gorgeous! you will NEVER pull the wool over her eyes! she's one clever cookie is that one!

Mum2Heidi dog food guru


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

sullivan said:


> Didnt stop our becks did it. haha


Just don't ask Shelley about the charidee football match!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Rona?????????????? now i think shes a hard one to work out, she has helped me in the past, and feel i can always trust what she says,but she on one hand ive noticed lets things pass her by but on the other hand she can have a snap like a croc when shes rattled, so. . . . . . . . . . . . . beware


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Have to just add i think im in :001_wub: with Em (Eroswoof)


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> almost forgot newfiesmum - she always comes across as very level headed- has a sort of calming effect on me
> 
> and Gorgeous! you will NEVER pull the wool over her eyes! she's one clever cookie is that one!
> 
> Mum2Heidi dog food guru


newfiesmum, lovely, i love to read her posts


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:di love all you animal lovers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

mum2heidi, good sort, my sort of poster


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> mum2heidi, good sort, my sort of poster


Looks like we are agreeing on members and their qualities now too
are you reading my mind?


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

If you "meanies" get all huggy and cuddly with each other instead of sharpenin your claws...well, I just don't know what I'll do ....but I won't be happy about it.











 :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Looks like we are agreeing on members and their qualities now too
> are you reading my mind?


wierd or just a gift, now theres a thought.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have no idea what people think of me but from the people I have spoken to...


Eroswoof- sweet, caring, funny and makes me say awww alot 
Jamie- Really sweet caring guy :blush:
Mumof6- A good laugh 
Lil_muppet-ditto above
Metame- Really nice, enjoy our games 
Carla-Jade- a person I trust, a shoulder to cry on 
Bexy1989- also very sweet and confusing :lol:
BM/Welshie/Smudge/Kath/Waterlily- absolute nuts 
Danielled/Bulldog/Katie- Very sweet people
Bandy/Hawksport- pervs  :lol: only joking :lol:
Gratch/Moggybaby- nice to talk too
Cheekyscrip/Marley boy- also nice to talk to
Taylorbaby- a person full of kittie pictures :001_wub:
Janice, DT, Harleybear- dont beat about the bush~ but still like them.
I also enjoy reading posts from Rona, Bullet, Zaros, Aureilla,and loads others.


Please dont say anything bad about me, I may cry :lol:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> I have no idea what people think of me but from the people I have spoken to...
> 
> Bandy/Hawksport- pervs  :lol: only joking :lol:
> 
> Please dont say anything bad about me, I may cry :lol:


:blink: 

I'm just glad I hadn't said what my fantasies...err...opinion of you was yet.

I may have looked bad. :lol:

I think you're a great gal...bit naughty minded at times...but always fun.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Have to just add i think im in :001_wub: with Em (Eroswoof)


she's mine..hands off :lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxx only kidding xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bandy said:


> :blink:
> 
> I'm just glad I hadn't said what my fantasies...err...opinion of you was yet.
> 
> ...


I was only joking :lol: I enjoy the banter 

yes I am very naughty minded!! :yesnod:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

PaddyJulie- I think she is wondeful, and has great taste in gifts!! and we have fun on the drinking threads


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I have no idea what people think of me but from the people I have spoken to...
> 
> Eroswoof- sweet, caring, funny and makes me say awww alot
> Jamie- Really sweet caring guy :blush:
> ...


:001_smile: :001_smile: :lol: :lol:

you are nicer than you think you  your bleeding lovely


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> PaddyJulie- I think she is wondeful, and has great taste in gifts!! and we have fun on the drinking threads





paddyjulie said:


> :001_smile: :001_smile: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you are nicer than you think you  your bleeding lovely


:lol: :lol: we posted at the same time :lol:...your a special lady xxxxx


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG I have just read right through every post (a first for me, I normally just skim)

I don't think I have a bad word to say about anybody on the forum, I like everyone and I think you're all great people.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

celicababe1986
I'll confirm what them others above havesaid about you!
T'is true!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

kirk68 said:


> OMG I have just read right through every post (a first for me, I normally just skim)
> 
> I don't think I have a bad word to say about anybody on the forum, I like everyone and I think you're all great people.


KIRK68 - upbeat, open, sweet, helpful


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

gr33neyes said:


> Just wanted to say, you're one of the nicest people I have known Gill. You will always give someone more chances then they deserve.
> You are a wonderful person who cares very much for your animals.
> 
> Quite a few others on here I like aswell, just for standing up for your beliefs and being able to express your opinions without loosing your tempers.


 Guess who read that and blubbed , thankies hun, Becky you are the strongest person Ive ever met, you have an amazing ability to take all the **** that life has thrown at you recently and make the best of it, you will always stand up for anyone weaker who is getting bullied. As a friend you cant be beaten either hun xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont think I have posted enough in general chat for anyone to have an opinion of me (but if they have one I hope it's not bad!)
I'm quite shy though so find it hard to jump in and chat on most threads, silly me!

From what I have seen here though everyone seems lovely and chatty


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> I was only joking :lol: I enjoy the banter
> 
> yes I am very naughty minded!! :yesnod:


I know, I know...I thought it funny really.

And, yeah..that's what makes ya so much fun...the naughty bit..and knowing it's just banter.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd hate to think.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Pete your lovely!! and have been a huge help to me


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Nobody ever mentions me on these kind of threads :cryin: - although I dunno, perhaps that's a good thing! Least said soonest mended and all that!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Lets not forget Johnderondon for a few minutes he'd been a huge part of the forum and i think most of us have come into contact with him at some time.
He was a lovely man and a well respected member.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof - great to talk to really lovely person
Jetsmum/aggie2011 great people that makes me smile 
Bulldog200 lovely girl with a kind heart and funny 
Danielled/ davidc/bandy/ critter nice to talk to has a great out look on life 
Cookerpoo/ welshie/smudge /D T/ xxzoexx alway there with the smile and jokes to get you thou the day 
Jamie - great at organising stuff and keeping it all fun 
Gratch / harlybear/ kirk68 great to talk too 
Celicababe1986 really friendly 
Rona dose fun threads 
Paddyjuile love your ramble thread alway make fe laugh and feel upbeat 
But I totally think your all great and if I had all your name I would say something fab about you all cos your all amazing


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Nobody ever mentions me on these kind of threads :cryin: - although I dunno, perhaps that's a good thing! Least said soonest mended and all that!


I like you


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> KIRK68 - upbeat, open, sweet, helpful


And cheeky


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Nobody ever mentions me on these kind of threads :cryin: - although I dunno, perhaps that's a good thing! Least said soonest mended and all that!


how the hell did i miss you! You are one of the all time greats! and a force to be reckoned with!
Now gimme that had Bandy! I have more use for it then you!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Kitty_pig said:


> I like you


Thank you! :smile5:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

And Kitty pig! I finks you are brilliant


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Nobody ever mentions me on these kind of threads :cryin: - although I dunno, perhaps that's a good thing! Least said soonest mended and all that!


Aww, I think you're great really. Hadn't noticed ya til..."that" thread...but it gave me a new respect for ya...and a laugh as well. :thumbup:



Kitty_pig said:


> I like you


You're just a sweety.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Do you know something.................i think that you are all bloody fabulous....i do actually...you are all just ..special people xxxxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Bandy said:


> Aww, I think you're great really. Hadn't noticed ya til..."that" thread...but it gave me a new respect for ya...and a laugh as well. :thumbup:
> 
> You're just a sweety.


awwwwww  thankyou


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Now gimme that hat Bandy! I have more use for it then you!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Do you know something.................i think that you are all bloody fabulous....i do actually...you are all just ..special people xxxxxx


Thats exactly how i feel tbh.. Id be here all day trying to list people and how fabulous they are.. Now i could rattle off the very few who im not so keen on but best not :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I think i know something...Bandy is the new forum lech, hmm..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Thats exactly how i feel tbh.. Id be here all day trying to list people and how fabulous they are.. Now i could rattle off the very few who im not so keen on but best not :lol:


That could be the next thread, dont think anyones that brave


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

jon bda said:


> I think i know something...Bandy is the new forum *lech, *hmm..


Eh?

What's that in American?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I is an enigma.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> That could be the next thread, dont think anyones that brave


I won't say that thought has not entered my head!
It would have been far far easier to have listed who we don't like
We could even have called the thread
The thread dedicated to DT eekeekeek


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Sometimes it's hard to know what people think of you on a forum. Can't always convey emotion in text on a screen
> 
> So thought I'd do a thread to see what people think of you? No haters here though please. If you don't like the person asking....move on!
> 
> ...


I think you are a lovely bloke, sensitive and caring, easily hurt by cruel remarks,............ you suffer with a bad back  (only cos I saw it on fb lolol). I dont like your furry things though they creep me out.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Dunno really, i havent really spoken to you that often so i reserve judgement lol
> 
> I have no idea what people think of me :blink:


I think you are a lovely person aswell, totally off your box and love to have a good laugh, your a gem


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Nobody ever mentions me on these kind of threads :cryin: - although I dunno, perhaps that's a good thing! Least said soonest mended and all that!


I like you too
And Kitty pig, you've not been here long but you've become part of the furniture


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> That could be the next thread, dont think anyones that brave


Oh can you imagine how that would go :lol:
To tell you the truth someone can irritate the hell out of me in one thread and be agreeing with them in the next.. such is forums, so that list is uber short :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I won't say that thought has not entered my head!
> It would have been far far easier to have listed who we don't like
> We could even have called the thread
> The thread dedicated to DT eekeekeek


Ha Ha i though it might have done


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And Kitty pig! I finks you are brilliant


 you will give me a big head DT, n ya knows me loves ya 

SimplyS, thanking you very much  I love being on here


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I think your a nice person
> 
> Dare I ask about me ..or will it put me off coming on here or the rest of my life :lol:


I think you are brilliant, we have had some good laughs on alot of thread aswell. Nothing bad about you at all,


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I dunno where to start - and I'm bound to miss someone out so apologies if I do - but I think the following are all pretty special (even though on some subjects we don't see eye to eye)

(in no particular order)

DT
Kitty-Pig
Bandy
Janice
Free Spirit
Eroswoof
Shetlandlover
Devildogs
Cheeko&Co
Mese
Noushka
Tanya
Swarthy
Sleeping Lion
Dexter
Babycham
Sled Dog Hotel
Rocco
Dally Banjo
Tashi 
Leoti
Mumof6
ClaireLouise
Luvmydogs
Rainybow
Haevymolly
Simply Sardonic
Zoe
Cockerpoo Lover

And what's betting I'm gonna be adding to this list as people say "but what about me!"


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think you are brilliant, we have had some good laughs on alot of thread aswell. Nothing bad about you at all,


Takes after me then! Guess I set a good standard

Very suprised no one has said I am too big for my boots or my hat is too small for my head

YET


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

You all make pet Fourm the lovely happy place it is  and so worth coming on every day/ night lOl


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> I dunno where to start - and I'm bound to miss someone out so apologies if I do - but I think the following are all pretty special (even though on some subjects we don't see eye to eye)
> 
> (in no particular order)
> 
> ...


You're so much braver than I.

There's far too many people and I know I'd miss a few.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Oh can you imagine how that would go :lol:
> To tell you the truth someone can irritate the hell out of me in one thread and be agreeing with them in the next.. such is forums, so that list is uber short :thumbup:


Thats just what i was thinking, i dont think i really dislike anyone because i can dislike what someone says but like what they say on another, i think someone a bit miserable then they ake me laugh on another.

Just wish people would be a little bit more consistant either way then i could make a definite judgment, i feel a bit messed about sometimes. :blink:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think i must be invisible, but that wouldnt be the first time! Better that than bad i suppose, (or maybe I am bad!)


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Thats just what i was thinking, i dont think i really dislike anyone because i can dislike what someone says but like what they say on another, i think someone a bit miserable then they ake me laugh on another.
> 
> Just wish people would be a little bit more consistant either way then i could make a definite judgment, i feel a bit messed about sometimes. :blink:


Yes people please pick your camp and stick with it... Naughty or Nice :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> I think i must be invisible, but that wouldnt be the first time! Better that than bad i suppose, (or maybe I am bad!)


ditto  I hover about around in the background on here, un-noticed by many, keeping out of trouble on the most part  I dont think many people would have an opinion on me either way lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Bandy said:


> Eh?
> 
> What's that in American?


I think it basically means your drooling over all the ladies...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolosmum said:


> I think i must be invisible, but that wouldnt be the first time! Better that than bad i suppose, (or maybe I am bad!)


There are some days when invisible is a very nice place to be.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

jon bda said:


> That i'm a total waste of space...until they want their car or their 'puter fixing...


I reckon you are a scream, especially when MissShelly is on and we all have a joke around, love you both


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I reckon you are a scream, especially when MissShelly is on and we all have a joke around, love you both


Thanks hon, love you too! our amazing! I only have to see your username and I'm in fits of giggles  xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> PaddyJulie- I think she is wondeful, and has great taste in gifts!! and we have fun on the drinking threads





paddyjulie said:


> :001_smile: :001_smile: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you are nicer than you think you  your bleeding lovely





kirk68 said:


> OMG I have just read right through every post (a first for me, I normally just skim)
> 
> I don't think I have a bad word to say about anybody on the forum, I like everyone and I think you're all great people.


I think you lots are Top's too, had alot of fun and laughs with all of you at some point


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well everyone knows im closest to welshie on here  , the bestest foster online mum ive ever known  kath ive know a long time online , one of the funniest , nicest ive not met (yet ) , im not missing anyone out here , i think you are all great , some are off their rockers more than others (cough couch dt , metame and waterlily and janice , all in a good way though ) 

all in all i dont have a problem with any member on here now  , they got escorted of the premises :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Takes after me then! Guess I set a good standard
> 
> Very suprised no one has said I am too big for my boots or my hat is too small for my head
> 
> YET


 You are too big for your boots and your hat is too small for you head, there you go someone said it now . still lov's ya.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

jon bda said:


> I think it basically means your drooling over all the ladies...


:blink:

nah, man...I just like to cut up and banter with those of that mind, laugh a bit with those that like humor...and get down and dirty debating the ones that think that particular way.
Of course, I'm the same way with the men here as well 

Live and let live...take em as they come sorta mentality.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> I dunno where to start - and I'm bound to miss someone out so apologies if I do - but I think the following are all pretty special (even though on some subjects we don't see eye to eye)
> 
> (in no particular order)
> 
> ...


:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

jon bda said:


> I think i know something...Bandy is the new forum lech, hmm..





Bandy said:


> Eh?
> 
> What's that in American?


Lech in American means a bit of a Clinton...

Personally I would have smoked the cigar and paid the dry cleaning bill for her frock.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I dont think I have posted enough in general chat for anyone to have an opinion of me (but if they have one I hope it's not bad!)
> I'm quite shy though so find it hard to jump in and chat on most threads, silly me!
> 
> From what I have seen here though everyone seems lovely and chatty


I dont know you well, but felt so sorry when you didnt receive your gift, I hope you liked the gifts I sent you for your fur babies


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> I think i must be invisible, but that wouldnt be the first time! Better that than bad i suppose, (or maybe I am bad!)





Savahl said:


> ditto  I hover about around in the background on here, un-noticed by many, keeping out of trouble on the most part  I dont think many people would have an opinion on me either way lol


No way.

You both are terrific. Always sweet (at least from the posts I've seen )


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


See what I mean? Knew I'd forget someone. Consider yourself on the list!!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Lech in American means a bit of a Clinton...
> 
> Personally I would have smoked the cigar and paid the dry cleaning bill for her frock.


Yeah, but ya gotta admit, you're a powerful man when ya make a random gal famous by ...ahem..gettin her to use her head.

:thumbup:

:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> well everyone knows im closest to welshie on here  , the bestest foster online mum ive ever known  kath ive know a long time online , one of the funniest , nicest ive not met (yet ) , im not missing anyone out here , i think you are all great , some are off their rockers more than others (cough couch dt , metame and waterlily and janice , all in a good way though )
> 
> all in all i dont have a problem with any member on here now  , they got escorted of the premises :lol:


Thank you mummy's baby girl  lololol 



Spellweaver said:


> See what I mean? Knew I'd forget someone. Consider yourself on the list!!


I knew you were going to put my name on you just didnt know how to spell it did you.  
I lub's you too, hun xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Thank you mummy's baby girl  lololol
> 
> I knew you were going to put my name on you just didnt know how to spell it did you.
> I lub's you too, hun xxxx


mummys little girl :lol: love it :tongue_smilie:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I like everyone on here, I hope I dont upset anyone with my jokes and mucking around, but that is just me. I dont apologise for it ...sowwy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> mummys little girl :lol: love it :tongue_smilie:


PMSL.....


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I like everyone on here, I hope I dont upset anyone with my jokes and mucking around, but that is just me. I dont apologise for it ...sowwy


and believe me,,, what u see is what u get , shes just as mad in real life


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> PMSL.....


im a tall baby  :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I like everyone on here, I hope I dont upset anyone with my jokes and mucking around, but that is just me. I dont apologise for it ...sowwy


Dont know how you could possibly upsat anyone.. I think your hilarious and lovely :thumbup:


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL funny thread!

I can't comment as I have never seen your posts. 

Blimey if I asked this question I'd prob spend months in therapy getting over the insults!


Good on you! X


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well its been swell but the swelling's gone down now, my eyeballs are positively crispy with tiredness so night night all


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Mmm lets see... 

gloworm*mushroom (who is banned now I believe)  - Fantastic to talk to and very honest.

Taylorbaby - Very knowledgeable and lovely. (no other word to describe her but lovely) 

canuckjill - Has been like a mum to me. Such a kind, caring, loving woman.

dougal22 and hobbs2004 - Both very very knowledgeable and very nice.

DoubleTrouble - Has had me in stitches many times and always know she will speak her mind.

Patterdale_lover - A nice polite girl who is now a very very good friend of mine.

Spellweaver - I love this lady, we share many of the same views and she is lovely to talk to.

Tanya1989 - Hopefully will meet Tanya at a show in the next couple of months, a lovely woman who knows what shes on about and someone I would trust with my dogs lives. 

thedogsmother - A lovely lady who I dont get to talk to enough. 

Amethyst - Honest and straight to the point, love it. Great to have a discussion with too!! 

I am sure I have left people out I will no doubt add later.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Well its been swell but the swelling's gone down now, my eyeballs are positively crispy with tiredness so night night all


Night xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> im a tall baby  :lol:


Steve said he's glad he havent got to put a nappy on you lololol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Steve said he's glad he havent got to put a nappy on you lololol


lmao ... how wrong does that sound :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Dont know how you could possibly upsat anyone.. I think your hilarious and lovely :thumbup:


Aww thank you hun xxxxxxxxxxx I think you are a gem aswel xxxxx



simplysardonic said:


> Well its been swell but the swelling's gone down now, my eyeballs are positively crispy with tiredness so night night all


Night night, see you tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lmao ... how wrong does that sound :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:


Well if you are mummys big girl then daddy said he is glad he havent got to put a nappy on you coz he would stick the saftey pin in you........ cruel daddy.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

really couldnt care less what people think of me or about me 

water off a ducks back and all that


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Go on then, i'll take it on the chin, like a wimp

Jamie, i think is similar to me, good sense of humour.

Welshie, bloody mad but lovely

Tashi, i think we're on the same wavelength

So many to think about, i'll come back with some more later:001_smile:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sticks her head above the parapet


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well if you are mummys big girl then daddy said he is glad he havent got to put a nappy on you coz he would stick the saftey pin in you........ cruel daddy.


id bite Daddy back .. very cruel daddy :tongue_smilie: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> really couldnt care less what people think of me or about me
> 
> water off a ducks back and all that


not if you hold it under water


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Jamie..not only you know everything but you truly give lots of time to this forum..and you seem like good one to have a pint with...
bullet...you are the laughter and the merriment ...love you for that!

metame - she is very special girl..

westie -ma..takes care of me in he kindest way...
Rona and Janice...very remarcable ladies...kind and helpful..give a lot to pf..
Tashi - admire..

bordie...fun!

Bandy, Davidc, Myshin, ArabiCoffee..can talk to..
harleybear is a good lass
Waterlily..my ...


hawsport..cool
Danielled..a dear girl
xwelshcrazy x., lynnmorel, Rainybow: we have something in common ( do not stone me yet!)



sled dog hotel, happy paws, sullivan, eroswoof, cockerpoo and many other ..really kind, dear souls...
mumto Alfie, lilmuppet, nicky2009, bigdaddy, Nicky10, paddy julie, katie200, bulldog , so many really nice folk...mumof6, gorgoues, RockRomantic...paddyjulie,jetsmum , Castbury, savahl...,

can roll and roll..all my friends...forgive me my memory is like a sieve!


dt, MoM- great fun and a pinch of pepper,,..


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> really couldnt care less what people think of me or about me
> 
> water off a ducks back and all that


I think you are so funny, love your jokes same dirty mind as me lolol and your lovely wife is just as naughty too lololol



bullet said:


> Go on then, i'll take it on the chin, like a wimp
> 
> Jamie, i think is similar to me, good sense of humour.
> 
> ...


Bullet you are a real gentleman, you are so funny with your comments, lub's ya x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> id bite Daddy back .. very cruel daddy :tongue_smilie: :lol:


He is laughing here,...lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> He is laughing here,...lol


lol the madness runs in the family tell him


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think you are so funny, love your jokes same dirty mind as me lolol and your lovely wife is just as naughty too lololol
> 
> Bullet you are a real gentleman, you are so funny with your comments, lub's ya x


:blushing::blushing:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Savahl said:


> ditto  I hover about around in the background on here, un-noticed by many, keeping out of trouble on the most part  I dont think many people would have an opinion on me either way lol


I have a very big opinion of you! and its a good one


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure I want to know people's opinions of me


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm not sure I want to know people's opinions of me


Oi fink yuus ok!!!!!:blink:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm not sure I want to know people's opinions of me


I like ya...and can't believe I didn't have ya as a friend already.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I havent met anyone from this forum, but through the years of being here I have made some online friends who I think alot of. I can not thank DT enough for all the help she has given me with Tilly it really did touch me that she did what she did for me. a whole load of others have been there for me and i'd like to think ive been there for them. I love talking to my friends on here I wont name anyone for fear of missing anyone out as your all special in your own ways.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Bandy said:


> No way.
> 
> You both are terrific. Always sweet (at least from the posts I've seen )


Lol, dont think i have ever been called sweet before!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

bullet said:


> Oi fink yuus ok!!!!!:blink:





Bandy said:


> I like ya...and can't believe I didn't have ya as a friend already.


Thank you . Added you back Bandy


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> Lol, dont think i have ever been called sweet before!


I got called cute once by a dates' Mum *MANY* years ago...fell out with my date...so went out with the Mother...


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't remember if Changes has been mentioned or not..

but what a lovely lady. Her attitude and take on life is phenomenal.

Niccipink...lovely girl. Very easy to talk to and full of laughs.


Carl-Jade...great friend. Helped me through a problem I had.

Jeez...just so many people I almost feel bad for not mentioning everyone..


OH...JANICE!!

Lovely lovely lady. Beautiful personality.
A few I'd like to mention but may be best to just say ya know who you are.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep! Changes is a diamond - and someone I have chatted hours with, I mis them chats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! Changes is a diamond - and someone I have chatted hours with, I mis them chats!


sled dog hotel - I always enjoy their posts


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> sled dog hotel - I always enjoy their posts


Agreed... And Sketch has always been a very special lady in my eyes, don't see her post much, I know she is my spiritual sister none the less.

As for you DT, I think you are a legend, wise and knowledgeable. Want the truth, then that's you, tell ya like it is, much respect xx


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Agreed... And Sketch has always been a very special lady in my eyes, don't see her post much, I know she is my spiritual sister none the less.
> 
> As for you DT, I think you are a legend, wise and knowledgeable. Want the truth, then that's you, tell ya like it is, much respect xx


Don't swell her head too much, she'll rip her cap


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Sometimes it's hard to know what people think of you on a forum. Can't always convey emotion in text on a screen
> 
> So thought I'd do a thread to see what people think of you? No haters here though please. If you don't like the person asking....move on!
> 
> ...


Took a bit to know you, but your a gentle, funny guy with an open mind 
and theres so many peeps here that are a bit of alright, wont do lists but look at my friends list there all on it  special mention to welshie and westie and poohdog and classixiuk hell and zaros, oops list stops now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Would like to think that people think I'm kind and thoughtful, particularly when responding to people on the forums who are having a bad time but equally I like to think I have a good sense of humour, particularly dry and wicked sometimes which doesnt always go down well!! Haha!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The people that like me,Except Me for who and what i am.
So who cares?*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> sled dog hotel - I always enjoy their posts


DT i don't even know where to start with you 

your just brilliant, i love your no nonsense approach.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I know none of you really know me, Im more of a reader than a poster.

I've read posts from nearly all of you and have always thought what great people you are. Very funny, caring people.
I really should post more but I feel that I dont really have much to say! (OH thinks otherwise :lol: )


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The people that like me,Except Me for who and what i am.
> So who cares?*


Here Here, I lub's you Janice,


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> OOOH herrow Warty Willy


hey you xx 



DoubleTrouble said:


> Well ! what were you expecting? pink and fluffy


nope


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I know none of you really know me, Im more of a reader than a poster.
> 
> I've read posts from nearly all of you and have always thought what great people you are. Very funny, caring people.
> I really should post more but I feel that I dont really have much to say! (OH thinks otherwise :lol: )


Just chuck yourself into any thread, even if its to say hello  we all love's you too. xxx


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with Welshie, dive in and make ya gob go, even if it' just to tell me to shut up :w00t::w00t:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


xxwelshcrazyxx said:



Here Here, I lub's you Janice, 

Click to expand...

Lubs you too hun.I'd give you a kiss and a snog but i don't think we are that close.lmfao:lol::lol:*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Lubs you too hun.I'd give you a kiss and a snog but i don't think we are that close.lmfao:lol::lol:*


well now im jealous  i don't even have a cuddle! :cryin:


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

AAaaawwwww big (((((HUGS))))) for RockRomantic


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Took a bit to know you, but your a gentle, funny guy with an open mind


Thanks 

Right back at ya, but your a gal not a guy, obvioulsy


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The people that like me,Except Me for who and what i am.
> So who cares?*


I like you Nanny Jan


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Hang on, i think this threads going to be closed soon.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Why? T'is a good thread  Are people being too nice now :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suewhite said:


> I like you Nanny Jan


Oh and i like you too sue.xxx

*I tend to put people into categories,known only to myself.*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

.....God knows


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> Oh and i like you too sue.xxx
> 
> *I tend to put people into categories,known only to myself.*


Seems we have summat in common then! thats just what I do


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Why? T'is a good thread  Are people being too nice now :lol:


Ye its making some people ill.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Lubs you too hun.I'd give you a kiss and a snog but i don't think we are that close.lmfao:lol::lol:*


You cant be kissing and snogging me  I am your cyber daughter in law  , your son wouldn't approve 



RockRomantic said:


> well now im jealous  i don't even have a cuddle! :cryin:


sending you loads of cuddles and hugs ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont really know what people think of me perhaps best I dont,I'm happy wondering around PF sometimes even laugh at my own threadsut:ut::001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Dont really know what people think of me perhaps best I dont,I'm happy wondering around PF sometimes even laugh at my own threadsut:ut::001_unsure:


I think you are a very generous lady! a true animal lover - but you get the wool pulled over your eyes easily


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You cant be kissing and snogging me :*eek: I am your cyber daughter in law  , your son wouldn't approve
> Oh stop it now.Ya know its only a "mother in law thingy".:lol::lol:*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Dont really know what people think of me perhaps best I dont,I'm happy wondering around PF sometimes even laugh at my own threadsut:ut::001_unsure:


We don't get to chat but I love your posts :001_smile:

Real genuine lady me thinks


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

deb53 said:


> We don't get to chat but I love your posts :001_smile:
> 
> Real genuine lady me thinks


Yep! I missed the genuine off!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

This thread just gets better n better. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Bandy said:


> This thread just gets better n better. :tongue_smilie:


Its worrying. . . very worrying.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> *I know none of you really know me, Im more of a reader than a poster.*
> 
> I've read posts from nearly all of you and have always thought what great people you are. Very funny, caring people.
> I really should post more but I feel that I dont really have much to say! (OH thinks otherwise :lol: )


How do you work that out ... :lol; you have been here less than a year and are nearly on a thousand posts..


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Its worrying. . . very worrying.


Let's just hope that nothin evil ever happens here. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Dont really know what people think of me perhaps best I dont,I'm happy wondering around PF sometimes even laugh at my own threadsut:ut::001_unsure:


Aww I think you are a really lovely person, easy to speak to on threads etc. alot of people would think the same as me  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Youve heard the sayings calm before the storm and batten down the hatches well.......wait for it. cos this isnt the forum we know and love.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Youve heard the sayings calm before the storm and batten down the hatches well.......wait for it. cos this isnt the forum we know and love.


Are we in for a rocky ride then


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are we in for a rocky ride then


 With all the love thats been going around, i can safely say "i think we are"


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> How do you work that out ... :lol; you have been here less than a year and are nearly on a thousand posts..


oops! I didnt think it was that high  I really thought I idnt post much


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> oops! I didnt think it was that high  I really thought I idnt post much


They all say that you know


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Lets see some people hate me here and some people love me here as with everywhere you go in real life


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I think I can safely say that due to a pm I recently received I am left in no doubt what one members opinion of me is!, all I can say to that member is "Think I am bothered?, Jog on!". wayne.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

critter said:


> Hi, I think I can safely say that due to a pm I recently received I am left in no doubt what one members opinion of me is!, all I can say to that member is "Think I am bothered?, Jog on!". wayne.


lol how can anyone think bad of you, your always so friendly


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Sensible, quiet, mature and intelligent.... Oh what do people think of me?? I couldn't repeat it on an open forum


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I've No idea what folk think of me.....I just keep coming on and putting my opinions all over the place


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think you have heart in right place...snoopy...and you don't seem to beat about the bushes...
I like that actually...

sorry i annoyed you on the other thread...was not meant!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

No you did'nt upset me That never occured to me.. I did say I agreed with you But I also put that I agreed with th other comments also


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> you don't seem to beat about the bushes...


without lowering the tone of a very innocent post.... That saying makes me laugh 

Sorry!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> without lowering the tone of a very innocent post.... That saying makes me laugh
> 
> Sorry!


What did I say wrong this time round:eek6:?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> What did I say wrong this time round:eek6:?


beat around the bushes i recon lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Not a lot


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Not a lot


*I know thats not true about you Tashi.Lots of members on here have a hell of a lot of respect for you.I know i do.:thumbsup:*


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tashi said:


> Not a lot


I think your lovely the few times ive seen you post lol

Bit of a spoil sport but i like ya lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

harley bear said:


> beat around the bushes i recon lol


English let me down..yet again...sad cheeky crawls back to her crate..auuuu...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> English let me down..yet again...sad cheeky crawls back to her crate..auuuu...


lol what u like


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*They think I'm a great big pain up the back side..*

But it just goes right over my head..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> *They think I'm a great big pain up the back side..*
> 
> But it just goes right over my head..


*
You ain't a pain in the bum.Honest.*


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

right im ready for my evaluation! what do people think of me?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lil muppet..you are a sweetie...and a babe....made me smile many times...


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> lil muppet..you are a sweetie...and a babe....made me smile many times...


aw really  thank you


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

What do people think of me? Be Nice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> What do people think of me? Be Nice!


ya a ok person:thumbsup:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

she is and you are too..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> What do people think of me? Be Nice!


You're an awesome chick who thinks for herself , highly motivated and great fun to talk to.

I consider ya a friend.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *They think I'm a great big pain up the back side..*
> 
> But it just goes right over my head..


I think you have GOOD taste! you choice in dogs proves that


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> *They think I'm a great big pain up the back side..*
> 
> But it just goes right over my head..


I think your a star! Always make me chuckle when ya start


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Duno not really thought bout this one pmsl, my mates wud say a vino swilling Geordie pmsl


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> Duno not really thought bout this one pmsl, my mates wud say a vino swilling Geordie pmsl


And what is wrong with that. :thumbsup:

They all think.............who...............with me.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

bird said:


> And what is wrong with that. :thumbsup:
> 
> They all think*.............who...............*with me.


Aye same here I reckon lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

A gobby cow... Apparently  

Couldn't agree more


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> A gobby cow... Apparently
> 
> Couldn't agree more


well if this is what you think of me...

...got me in one....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> well if this is what you think of me...
> 
> ...got me in one....


Your straight to the point, and genuine, funny and have an air of innocence about you wrapped up in a blanket of naughtiness


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> well if this is what you think of me...
> 
> ...got me in one....


Not you...but if you want to join the club you are welcome


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Your straight to the point, and genuine, funny and have an air of innocence about you wrapped up in a blanket of naughtiness


 I ?

...just choked on my tea...thank you...

and you....well ......

you are a knob


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Duno not really thought bout this one pmsl, my mates wud say a vino swilling Geordie pmsl


If ya mates are right, ya sound like a lotta fun 



cheekyscrip said:


> well if this is what you think of me...
> 
> ...got me in one....


I think you're just the neatest person.

You always say it how ya mean and never get nasty doing it. There's always a glint of a smile and a sparkle in your eye when ya post.

At least....that's how I see ya anyway.

--------------------------------------------------------

To whomever did the editing in here.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

So has this thread turned into what do you guys think of us now??

Well its my turn now... :lol: *please don't take my username into account.. haha


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> So has this thread turned into what do you guys think of us now??
> 
> Well its my turn now... :lol: *please don't take my username into account.. haha


liked you from the momentofmadness that I found out we had the same views on life and the simple things, loong time ago, you are so easy to get along with, funny, naughty, and of sound mind which is surprising to find at pf


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

a real true person, as for your name think that it wasnt really your beloved horse but the time you agreed to be a mod :laugh: organised in your own way and can pick people up when they are down x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> a real true person, as for your name think that it wasnt really your beloved horse but the time you agreed to be a mod :laugh: *organised in your own way *and can pick people up when they are down x


Does that mean causes mayhem.. Or the fact I created more work.. :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I also think you were very brave to ask :eek6:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

momentofmadness said:


> Does that mean causes mayhem.. Or the fact I created more work.. :lol:


the creation of more work has actually made the mayhem easier lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily.. can be a true nutter.. 

But this lady is always there for people when they need it.. 
Always had a good sense of humour..


Tashi.. We have a shared love.. horses/dogs... Whats more we are in the chestnut horse club.. You are a great listener.. And a very worthy moderator.. You have taught me a great deal recently..  
And you welcomed me with open (can't think of that welsh term you use) but open arms when I joined.. 
And I am so glad to be petforum friends with you both..


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Waterlily.. can be a true nutter..
> 
> But this lady is always there for people when they need it..
> Always had a good sense of humour..
> ...


awwwwww!!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Damn Now I have a tear  ...  xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Damn Now I have a tear  ...  xx


Lets not forget WL when I split from my p**k you used to send me a lovely picture message most mornings for when I could actually get on.. Asking how I was.. x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Lets not forget WL when I split from my p**k you used to send me a lovely picture message most mornings for when I could actually get on.. Asking how I was.. x


lol arent they all pricks though


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> lol arent they all pricks though


I have to agree


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a terrible memory so the truth is that save for a handful of people who are very active/longstanding posters I probably couldn't tell you what I think of anyone because I wouldn't even remember! Dreadful I know.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hahahh Anyone else on me.. And I will do you.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> hahahh Anyone else on me.. And I will do you.. :lol: :lol:


i havent really had chance to speak to you really but you come across as a very kind, caring person


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

harley bear said:


> i havent really had chance to speak to you really but you come across as a very kind, caring person


Oh Thank you.. Ive been through the mill..  you either come out of it smiling.. or look like you have been sucking lemons for the rest of your life..  :lol:

Harley Bear.... Yourself.. 
I don't know you that well.. But I do know you post what you think..And can have a giggle without being easily offended..


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh Thank you.. Ive been through the mill..  you either come out of it smiling.. or look like you have been sucking lemons for the rest of your life..  :lol:
> 
> Harley Bear.... Yourself..
> I don't know you that well.. But I do know you post what you think..And can have a giggle without being easily offended..


Ill let you into a secret.. lol... i have the skin of a rhino and nothing really offends me esp if i know it was meant as a joke. If i am your friend i will be a friend for life and bend over backwards to help but boy if im crossed by anyone it aint pretty and in that respect im like an elephant.... i will NEVER forget lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> hahahh Anyone else on me.. And I will do you.. :lol: :lol:


ok MOM

outspoken, helpful, very cheeky but seems to be a very positive person 

now marry me!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> ok MOM
> 
> outspoken, helpful, very cheeky but seems to be a very positive person
> 
> now marry me!


Is obviously very clever.. reading this post.. :lol; do you realise how many times I had to go back and read your post then quote it again.. :lol: In White.. hahah I will remember that one.. the secret message of all messages.. hahhah

OK.. Rock Romantic You come across a lovely person.. and Im so glad your wedding went well last year. we have the same tastes in dogs.. I do think you are a very reserved person with your posting.. or have I just not seen your wild side.. 
And hun.. I hope you got them teeth sorted.. xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

MoM is quiet and demure, not one to speak out, one of those pf members who is very careful what she posts for fear of saying something contradictory. in fact I think shes pretty shy and retiring really, like a little pf wallflower, was I close?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

momentofmadness said:


> Waterlily.. can be a true nutter..
> 
> But this lady is always there for people when they need it..
> Always had a good sense of humour..
> ...


Thank you and the word is CWTCH lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> ok MOM
> 
> outspoken, helpful, very cheeky but seems to be a very positive person
> 
> now marry me!


 you are always kind and even natured :thumbsup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> MoM is quiet and demure, not one to speak out, one of those pf members who is very careful what she posts for fear of saying something contradictory. in fact I think shes pretty shy and retiring really, like a little pf wallflower, was I close?


I feel like a lesbian replying to these but here goes  TDM you have been a friend to me from the start and I've always respected you and your love for your pets and your strength that shines thru when life bashes ya insides


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> MoM is quiet and demure, not one to speak out, one of those pf members who is very careful what she posts for fear of saying something contradictory. in fact I think shes pretty shy and retiring really, like a little pf wallflower, was I close?


hahah Was that me you were talking about.. haha

TDM.. Now TDM has been there for me also.. has listened to me moan and has been happy with me.. TDM was also there for me in my hour of need.. one night very late..
TDM is a very caring member..and yes does get wound up by others but makes sure you can't read it in her posts..she is very passionate about collecting pets and cages too..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think if i asked what people thought of me the forum air would turn blue.Mind you,blue isn't a bad colour.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think if i asked what people thought of me the forum air would turn blue.Mind you,blue isn't a bad colour.*


always hilarious


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think if i asked what people thought of me the forum air would turn blue.Mind you,blue isn't a bad colour.*


Janice.. we have had are ups and downs.. We agree on some things and disagree to the death of others. we have had minor spats on here.. but generally other people have got involved which doesn't make things easy..

At the end of the day Janice.. I see you as a poster who does have feeling and also if you feel something you lay it down straight.. Ive had some right giggles with you als .. so you must have a sense of humour may it be a bit quirky like my own.. x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> MoM is quiet and demure, not one to speak out, one of those pf members who is very careful what she posts for fear of saying something contradictory. in fact I think shes pretty shy and retiring really, like a little pf wallflower, was I close?


TDM, thick skinned, amazing taste in animals! , i love reading your posts because i know by time i've finished reading it i'll be smiling


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> So has this thread turned into what do you guys think of us now??
> 
> Well its my turn now... :lol: *please don't take my username into account.. haha


Not really had much contact with you but have always appreciated your posts and how you handle yourself. 
You crack me up at times and make me think as well. You've handled life and the way it's thrown at you admirably well from what I've seen.

You're just a great person all the way 'round.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think if i asked what people thought of me the forum air would turn blue.Mind you,blue isn't a bad colour.*


Aww, ya know you're loved...and the one's that don't are just envious.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had a couple of glasses of wine so dare ask now - I wonder what people think of me? The thread will probably die now.. :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> always hilarious





momentofmadness said:


> Janice.. we have had are ups and downs.. We agree on some things and disagree to the death of others. we have had minor spats on here.. but generally other people have got involved which doesn't make things easy..
> 
> At the end of the day Janice.. I see you as a poster who does have feeling and also if you feel something you lay it down straight.. Ive had some right giggles with you als .. so you must have a sense of humour may it be a bit quirky like my own.. x





Bandy said:


> Aww, ya know you're loved...and the one's that don't are just envious.


*Well 3 out of 81,707 members is better than none. lmao*


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> I've had a couple of glasses of wine so dare ask now - I wonder what people think of me? The thread will probably die now.. :lol:


I hadn't really taken much notice (what's new with that as far I'm concernced though...blissfully unaware of most things, most times  ) of your postings till the thread you chimed in on about the killing of Bin Laden.

I was stunned by your insight and no nonsense opinion.
You've had my respect since..

btw...my respect and $1.50 may get ya a cup of coffee at a cheap shop :lol:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Bandy said:


> I hadn't really taken much notice (what's new with that as far I'm concernced though...blissfully unaware of most things, most times  ) of your postings till the thread you chimed in on about the killing of Bin Laden.
> 
> I was stunned by your insight and no nonsense opinion.
> You've had my respect since..
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Do me Do me Do me...........................:thumbsup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do me Do me Do me...........................:thumbsup:


.............twp .....................


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do me Do me Do me...........................:thumbsup:


EXCUSE ME


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Everyone who knows you loves you Welshie. Your great sense of humour, kind and loving nature and your filthy jokes. Just the kinda person I can get along with.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do me Do me Do me...........................:thumbsup:


The most genuine, caring, giving, loving, generous person i think i have ever spoken to and would be proud to call you my mom  also your a crackin laugh


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Guys come on now..


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I get the feeling some people think I'm stupid. Because I've been talked to in such an intimidating, disrespectful way in which I'd never talk to anyone else in. 
I believe *RESPECT* is *VITAL*.

However, not everyone has been like this. 98% of you are so lovely! and I really do appreciate that. It's great to have somewhere to come and chat about things pet related etc especially when you've just gotten your 1st puppy.

*MUCH LOVE*
Cassia.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Guys come on now..


You're awesome.

Ty. :thumbsup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Its still here what ya all griping about.. My pf is very slow..


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tashi said:


> .............twp .....................


LOLOL My dad used to say I was TWP in the head, always wondered what that meant lololol xxxxx



RockRomantic said:


> EXCUSE ME


Rephrase......................say about me please lololololol



kirk68 said:


> Everyone who knows you loves you Welshie. Your great sense of humour, kind and loving nature and your filthy jokes. Just the kinda person I can get along with.


We thank you so much, lolol xxxxxxxxxxx



harley bear said:


> The most genuine, caring, giving, loving, generous person i think i have ever spoken to and would be proud to call you my mom  also your a crackin laugh


That was really nice aswell, blushing now lololxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I want photographic evidence of you blushing at anything Welshie, I didn't think it was possible PMSL


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay its back!!! 

Welshie you crack me up!!
MoM Your a star!!
Cassia to say your a relative newbie i have a good opinion of you, you seem A-OK to me


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

kirk68 said:


> I want photographic evidence of you blushing at anything Welshie, I didn't think it was possible PMSL


Well I have been known to blush......... but really cant remember when I blushed last???? pmsl xxx


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do me Do me Do me...........................:thumbsup:


You're just flat hilarious to me.
You're honest, sincere, great to your friends, quick with a kind word to lift em when they're down and always good for a quip that has me in stitches.
Every pic I see of you you're smiling...and your laugh is infectious.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Cassia to say your a relative newbie i have a good opinion of you, you seem A-OK to me


Thankyou very much Zoe!  
And I hope to keep an A-OK reputation with the majority of you. 
I don't like people thinking badly of me haha! 
I'm a bit of a sop.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Cassia said:


> I get the feeling some people think I'm stupid. Because I've been talked to in such an intimidating, disrespectful way in which I'd never talk to anyone else in.
> I believe *RESPECT* is *VITAL*.
> 
> However, not everyone has been like this. 98% of you are so lovely! and I really do appreciate that. It's great to have somewhere to come and chat about things pet related etc especially when you've just gotten your 1st puppy.
> ...


I'm not familiar with you (hope I'm not in the 2%  ) but I love your attitude and outlook.

Hope to see more of you in the future...and for those that seem to bother you...just realize...some people's lives really are that bad that they need to knock others to feel good about themselves. 

Knowing that takes the sting outta their words, makes taking their opinions with a grain of salt a whole lot easier...and your long stay here, hopefully, more enjoyable.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Yay its back!!!
> 
> Welshie you crack me up!!
> MoM Your a star!!
> Cassia to say your a relative newbie i have a good opinion of you, you seem A-OK to me





Bandy said:


> I'm not familiar with you (hope I'm not in the 2%  ) but I love your attitude and outlook.
> 
> Hope to see more of you in the future...and for those that seem to bother you...just realize...some people's lives really are that bad that they need to knock others to feel good about themselves.
> 
> Knowing that takes the sting outta their words, makes taking their opinions with a grain of salt a whole lot easier...and your long stay here, hopefully, more enjoyable.


Thankyou! hehe!
By the way... love your American Mcgee Cheshire cat in your siggy! Have you played the game?


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Cassia said:


> Thankyou! hehe!
> By the way... love your American Mcgee Cheshire cat in your siggy! Have you played the game?


Awesome catch!!

Yup. LOVE that game...and the errmmm sarcastic nature of the CC..why I have him for my avatar at other sites.

Did ya know there's a second game out now?

Alice: Madness Returns.

Game play looks a lot better...and I'm looking forward to solving the logic puzzles..

and of course more twistedness 

Game Play
[youtube_browser]X7NIZ18nq2c[/youtube_browser]

Holy cow...apparently there is a movie in the works too

Sarah Michelle Gellar's American McGee's Alice Movie Will Happen


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Bandy said:


> Awesome catch!!
> 
> Yup. LOVE that game...and the errmmm sarcastic nature of the CC..why I have him for my avatar at other sites.
> 
> ...


That's why I love the game so much... it's such a twisted inturpretation (don't know if that's even spelt right lol!) of Alice! Which is what I like haha!
Yeah, I've seen the trailer, it's AWESOME!
My OH watched it and was like... ERM WHAT THE HELL!?! hahaah


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Folks think i'm a LOON pmsl, they r probably right  I do care deeply 4 my breed and dogs in general and I speak as I find and I also speak my mind, dunno might b a Northern thing


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

chuffed for the mention, thanks guys. I think you're all fab in your own individual ways


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> and last but not least!
> Devil Dogzs - has more common sense regarding animals in that young brain then many twice her age! And stubborn as a mule! but one of my bessy matesxxxx


This was brought to my attention - Thanks Sue, am sure alot on here would disagree - so I darent ask :thumbsup:  
nice to see nothing changes and im always last to make it to your list! :laugh:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do me Do me Do me...........................:thumbsup:


aww your a diamond amongst rocks :thumbsup: totally the most caring and sincere person, funny as hell and bloody good company  love ya cyber sis


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> chuffed for the mention, thanks guys. I think you're all fab in your own individual ways


Not so bad yourself Tanya, your one of the most loved members here, for many reasons, mature beyond your years and beautiful inside and out


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Not so bad yourself Tanya, your one of the most loved members here, for many reasons, mature beyond your years and beautiful inside and out


*Bet ya luv me too don't ya our 'Lil?*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Not so bad yourself Tanya, your one of the most loved members here, for many reasons, mature beyond your years and beautiful inside and out


:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Awwww nice thread :thumbsup: ((runs away before anyone tells her what they think :yikes)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> *Bet ya luv me too don't ya our 'Lil?*


ahaha you got it in one noodle, your a fave and a special friend  would drag you over for a barbie if ya were close 

And Rainy, lol your like the pf angel with a heart for the underdog whether they are on here or in the world. Doesnt go un noticed how caring you are :thumbsup:

my God I feel like an ass kisser, backing outtttt of this thread Lmao


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> And Rainy, lol your like the pf angel with a heart for the underdog whether they are on here or in the world. Doesnt go un noticed how caring you are :thumbsup:


Been on the bottle again


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Been on the bottle again


not tonight   and while I am at it what the hell, one more ass 
DT you and me got off to a good start then a rough one then well the cycle continued haha but I really do admire your strength and love your humour and naughtiness


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> ahaha you got it in one noodle, your a fave and a special friend  would drag you over for a barbie if ya were close
> 
> And Rainy, lol your like the pf angel with a heart for the underdog whether they are on here or in the world. Doesnt go un noticed how caring you are :thumbsup:
> 
> my God I feel like an ass kisser, backing outtttt of this thread Lmao


LOL, my dad calls me a warrior princess so maybe i need to GRrrrrrrrr up a bit on here :laugh:

(thanks for the sentiment  i think you are pretty cool and groovy too and your humour is your crowning glory but SSshhhh i dont want to ruin your rep as a no nonsense non pink and fluffy peep :laugh



DoubleTrouble said:


> Been on the bottle again


cheeky cow :yikes:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> not tonight   and while I am at it what the hell, one more ass
> DT you and me got off to a good start then a rough one then well the cycle continued haha but I really do admire your strength and love your humour and naughtiness


DT has the biggest heart but she keeps it in an iron box, if you get the key you are very lucky, if you don't :yikes:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> DT has the biggest heart but she keeps it in an iron box, if you get the key you are very lucky, if you don't :yikes:


I keep said key in an orifice so she cant take it back


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> cheeky cow :yikes:


Hey Rainybows, you are mellowing in ya old age! thats mild coming from you
thought I were an 'old bag yesterday'


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

A few ill-educated idiots on this very forum (don't worry people, I know who you are!) consider me as 'arrogant', 'hypocritical' and 'bigoted'. 

One or two well-known members seem to show support for these sentiments.

I don't care, to put it bluntly.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> A few ill-educated idiots on this very forum (don't worry people, I know who you are!) consider me as 'arrogant', 'hypocritical' and 'bigoted'.
> 
> One or two well-known members seem to show support for these sentiments.
> 
> I don't care, to put it bluntly.


Don't think I've spoke much to you, but I've never seen a post I didn't like! You seem sound to me


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> A few ill-educated idiots on this very forum (don't worry people, I know who you are!) consider me as 'arrogant', 'hypocritical' and 'bigoted'.
> 
> One or two well-known members seem to show support for these sentiments.
> 
> I don't care, to put it bluntly.


I think you are the one to ask on a certain subject, always ready to help with you vast knowledge of all things *fishy*
Remember you well from when you first joined - maybe you a more 'serious; now 
But a great asset to the forum all the same! think most would agree
DT


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chillinator said:


> A few ill-educated idiots on this very forum (don't worry people, I know who you are!) consider me as 'arrogant', 'hypocritical' and 'bigoted'.
> 
> One or two well-known members seem to show support for these sentiments.
> 
> I don't care, to put it bluntly.


*To be fair i truely believe there has been a misunderstanding.At least from my point of view.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be fair i truely believe there has been a misunderstanding.At least from my point of view.*


Where is this misunderstanding you're referring to?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Never saw anyone saying that?...Chilli..I like your posts and admire your knowledge...hopefully scientist in the making...


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> A few ill-educated idiots on this very forum (don't worry people, I know who you are!) consider me as 'arrogant', 'hypocritical' and 'bigoted'.
> 
> One or two well-known members seem to show support for these sentiments.
> 
> I don't care, to put it bluntly.


Hi, I don't think we've ever spoken, but, you certainly don't come across like that to me!, ignore the prats they are in a vast minority. wayne. :thumbsup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chillinator said:


> Where is this misunderstanding you're referring to?


*In the post about the fish spa,i clicked the like button because i agreed with what was said,BUT i didn't like the name calling.But i've explained that to you already.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep Luke you can be but as your adoptive forum Auntie i still think you are a sweetie under that tough exterior, drop your defences sometimes and check out your forum name and "chill" a bit  I think you set very high standards for yourself and expect that from others which is no bad thing but you will learn that not everyone has those standards and actually sometimes thats Ok  xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yep Luke you can be but as your adoptive forum Auntie i still think you are a sweetie under that tough exterior, drop your defences sometimes and check out your forum name and "chill" a bit  I think you set very high standards for yourself and expect that from others which is no bad thing but you will learn that not everyone has those standards and actually sometimes thats Ok  xxx


I deliberately try to set high standards to make sure that I post with correct info in order to build up trust with members. But nowhere on this forum have I expected others to show the same 'standards'. I have tried to inform people - many of them don't want to listen - who come to me for advice; I've received a fair amount of abuse and sniping remarks from some members for expressing my own opinions - many have criticized me because of my young age.

Some misinterpret the facts or simply don't pay attention to what they're posting before they hit 'submit'.

I honestly don't care, either way people think about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *In the post about the fish spa,i clicked the like button because i agreed with what was said,BUT i didn't like the name calling.But i've explained that to you already.*


I wasn't referring to you or the fact that you've decided to 'like' a post (which I've only just noticed), you're expressing your opinion which is what I'm trying to promote.

I'm referring to members who have directly made somewhat personal remarks towards me and deliberate sniping attempts to topple perfectly good arguments - some of them which I started.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> I wasn't referring to you or the fact that you've decided to 'like' a post (which I've only just noticed), you're expressing your opinion which is what I'm trying to promote.
> 
> I'm referring to members who have directly made somewhat personal remarks towards me and deliberate sniping attempts to topple perfectly good arguments - some of them which I started.


And such is life...dogs bark, caravan goes on...remeber that wise proverb and carry on with what you doing...especially if you ever want to achive anything in science... there are no pussycats there ..but under learned exterior lay many dirty posteriors....

....just ignore silly people and eventually they will get bored and find someone else to try it on...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone have an opinion of me 

Preferably a good one


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Does anyone have an opinion of me
> 
> Preferably a good one


strong, and have your own mind, and not an ass kisser


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Does anyone have an opinion of me
> 
> Preferably a good one


i wasnt gonna get invoved in this thread cause i dont want to know what people think of me but i just wanted to say i think you're lovely, mature and... dare i say it... responsible? :lol:

seriously, you have a sensible head on your shoulders and a really kind heart and are pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Does anyone have an opinion of me
> 
> Preferably a good one


You must have missed mine!
It were yonks back

DT legs it to delete previous posts!

Seriously!! you are up with the best of em!
Don't bear a grudge and never judge!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Does anyone have an opinion of me
> 
> Preferably a good one


I Love You :thumbsup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I have realized something reading this thread ..................














Your all a bunch of soppy feckers :yikes::laugh:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Cheekyscript - we often speak the same language so clearly you are super cool

Metame - I think you are one of the most intelligent and genuine people on here and i am a bit of a secret fan (well not any more i am not )


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I have realized something reading this thread ..................
> 
> Your all a bunch of soppy feckers :yikes::laugh:


:laugh: this post sums up why i like you. Straight to the point, tell it like it is :laugh: Opinionated and outspoken


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> :laugh: this post sums up why i like you. Straight to the point, tell it like it is :laugh: Opinionated and outspoken


Awww thanks hun, outspoken is an understatement for me sometimes :eek6:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Rainybow: sensible, genuine, kind and helpful


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Cheekyscript - we often speak the same language so clearly you are super cool
> 
> Metame - I think you are one of the most intelligent and genuine people on here and i am a bit of a secret fan (well not any more i am not )


hahaha, you know what thought did!



but thanks 

(i didnt want to know what people thought though! i know what most do :scared


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Rainybow: sensible, genuine, kind and helpful


and LOVELY!

dont forget lovely!

(rainybow, i used to be scared of you!)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

smurf: :yikes::thumbsup:...she will deny everything anyway!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> smurf: :yikes::thumbsup:...she will deny everything anyway!


hell yes i will


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> and LOVELY!
> 
> dont forget lovely!
> 
> (rainybow, i used to be scared of you!)


You are not the first person to say i am a bit scarey especially before they get to know me  I can be a little bit scarey but my scareyness normally comes from a good place  All the woman in my family are a little bit scarey :laugh: My Mum makes me look like a Pussycat :yikes:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> You are not the first person to say i am a bit scarey especially before they get to know me  I can be a little bit scarey but my scareyness normally comes from a good place  All the woman in my family are a little bit scarey :laugh: My Mum makes me look like a Pussycat :yikes:


people still think im scary... and that's AFTER they've met me!

rona's scary!

rona STILL scares me online 

(shhh, dont tell her i said that )


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> You are not the first person to say i am a bit scarey especially before they get to know me  I can be a little bit scarey but my scareyness normally comes from a good place  All the woman in my family are a little bit scarey :laugh: My Mum makes me look like a Pussycat :yikes:


Yeah Im terrified of you Rainy :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> people still think im scary... and that's AFTER they've met me!
> 
> rona's scary!
> 
> ...


me too (hugs Metame and peeps out from behind the sofa)



thedogsmother said:


> Yeah Im terrified of you Rainy :lol:


Doubt you are scared of anyone, you are as strong as you are compassionate xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Rainy's great too
The only 3 people I'm scared of on here are DT, Aurelia & Janice, but I think they're great with it


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

metame said:


> people still think im scary... and that's AFTER they've met me!
> 
> rona's scary!
> 
> ...


You scary :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Confusing possibly, never scary 
Define scary when it relates to me.



RAINYBOW said:


> me too (hugs Metame and peeps out from behind the sofa)


You also, define scary?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I think Rainy's great too
> The only 3 people I'm scared of on here are DT, Aurelia & Janice, but I think they're great with it


your just my budball and absolutely made me nearly pee laughing so many times since i've known you  am booting myself out of this thread now so I dont look gay though


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

He,he..I am only scared of DT....a bit...wish to meet her!..but it will be like scrip trying to sniff with Wolfhound.....now cheeky runs for cover...

..are we derailing the thread?...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> your just my budball and absolutely made me nearly pee laughing so many times since i've known you  am booting myself out of this thread now so I dont look gay though


Oh baby, meet me in that dark alley tonight at 8pm, wear the mongoose costume


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh baby, meet me in that dark alley tonight at 8pm, wear the mongoose costume


I'll be there  with nothing underneath :ihih:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do me Do me Do me...........................:thumbsup:


Oh my goodness.. Welshie.. You are so funny.. and you can make me smile when im on a downer..... And how funny on chat when I was telling you about the part timer and the things I could do to him.. so funny...

Your a real Gem.. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> He,he..I am only scared of DT....a bit...wish to meet her!..but it will be like scrip trying to sniff with Wolfhound.....now cheeky runs for cover...
> 
> ..are we derailing the thread?...


 You maybe will sooner then you think
And I am the daftest person on two legs!
You ask anyone who's met me


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Rainybow: sensible, genuine, kind and helpful


And likes flashing her boobies


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I think Rainy's great too
> The only 3 people I'm scared of on here are DT, Aurelia & Janice, but I think they're great with it


i think janice is scary too 


rona said:


> You scary :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Confusing possibly, never scary
> Define scary when it relates to me.


i *am* scary!
you just know too much :lol:
apparently some of the people at work are scared of me 

and you're only scary online :yesnod:

scary... describe scary... well, the dictionary says 'scary (_n._) rona...' 
(sorry )

scary in relation to you... not as in the dictionary definition... i dont know! the first time you sent me a pm i was shaking so much i couldn't line my mouse up to open it :scared:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I'll be there  with nothing underneath :ihih:


Nothing underneath what? your hat I take


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nothing underneath what? your hat I take


of course, yes my hat


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I think Rainy's great too
> The only 3 people I'm scared of on here are DT, Aurelia & Janice, but I think they're great with it


you make me laugh 



rona said:


> You scary :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Confusing possibly, never scary
> Define scary when it relates to me.
> 
> You also, define scary?


bit like a headteacher, i always worry i might be given lines if i misbehave


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Seriously, can honestly say that I am no scared of anyone on the forum!

BUT - there are a some on her that have a fantastic way of decking you with their carefully choosen words!
Whenever I get into a verbal brawl with any of them I am guaranteed a beating
They are Georgous,(so sharpe that one) Rainybows, Chillinator & Billyboysmammy and the guy who wrote the one star fairy poen yesterday (forgot his namebecause I always mix him up) to namejust a few - And I know we are not allowed to name banned members but I think in this instance it should be OK! Clueless! can anyone remember Clueless? You get in a verbal brawl with her andyou won'tforget it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Seriously, can honestly say that I am no scared of anyone on the forum!
> 
> BUT - there are a some on her that have a fantastic way of decking you with their carefully choosen words!
> Whenever I get into a verbal brawl with tany of I am guaranteed a beating
> The are Georgous,(so sharpe that one) Rainybows, Chillinator & Billyboysmammy and the guy who wrote the one startfairy poen yesterday (forgot his namebecause I always mix him up) to namejust a few - And I know we are not allowed to name banned members but I think in this instance it should be OK! Clueless! can anyone remember Clueless? You get in a verbal brawl with her andyou won'tforget it


aww of course I remember her, she is a wonderful person, straight shooter and funny as hell. I wish she was back, its been ages


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I think Rainy's great too
> The only 3 people I'm scared of on here are DT, Aurelia & Janice, but I think they're great with it


*Aw i'd hate to think anyone was scared of me.My bark is often worse than my bite.If my memory serves me well i think we've always got along.Never remember you being anything other than nice.*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DT not scared of anyone?..bet she can take on whole Jurassic Park (part 1, 2 and 3)...not just mere dogs, hammies and pussycats....



Now I am scared!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There are so many lovely people on here, but I dread to think what people think of me I can be very out spoken sometime and say things before I put my brain in gear.:sad:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> There are so many lovely people on here, but I dread to think what people think of me I can be very out spoken sometime and say things before I put my brain in gear.:sad:


you're cool
I would rather someone tells it like it is than someone who was all sweetness & light face to face but sharpening their backstabbing knife behind everyone's back


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> There are so many lovely people on here, but I dread to think what people think of me I can be very out spoken sometime and say things before I put my brain in gear.:sad:


LOL dare I  nooo hell our foreheads meet alllll the time butting each other  but regardless of tiffs and differing opinions, I still respect you, your as stubborn as me


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Aw i'd hate to think anyone was scared of me.My bark is often worse than my bite.If my memory serves me well i think we've always got along.Never remember you being anything other than nice.*


Aww bless ya Janice
I do miss your PF breakfasts though, haven't seen one for ages


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Aww bless ya Janice
> I do miss your PF breakfasts though, haven't seen one for ages


*lol I will make a note to myself...i must get up earlier.*


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Go on then do me- do your worst 

( I have seen your comments DT )


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Go on then do me- do your worst
> 
> ( I have seen your comments DT )


I think you should rename yourself Missunderstood (there was member called that once!

I certainly missunderstood you when you first joined - but went on to learn you ain't a bad old stick after all:thumbsup:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think you should rename yourself Missunderstood (there was member called that once!
> 
> I certainly missunderstood you when you first joined - but went on to learn you ain't a bad old stick after all:thumbsup:


Oi less of the old


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Oi less of the old


well you are the wrong side of forty - a few years ago you would have been on the scrapheap!

Lucky for you forty is now the new thirty:thumbsup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Go on then do me- do your worst
> 
> ( I have seen your comments DT )


funny, sincere and have a way to cheer people up


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> funny, sincere and have a way to cheer people up


I know Maybe you should suggest to petforums that they give me a payrise This type of humour don't come cheap ya know!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I know Maybe you should suggest to petforums that they give me a payrise This type of humour don't come cheap ya know!


wasnt for youuuuuuu Lmao I did yours


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> funny, sincere and have a way to cheer people up


Sh*te!where do I start? Gullible, easily lead, but normally susses it out in the end! But a geniune lady and a great mate!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sh*te!where do I start? Gullible, easily lead, but normally susses it out in the end! But a geniune lady and a great mate!


thanks noodle  spose ya alright  xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> thanks noodle  spose ya alright  xx


Well I have NEVER been wrong yet Apart from Cockerpoo that is! ands he tried to trick me but I sussed her out in the end!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Cockerpoo...appreciate her sense of humour..and that she is not easily offended


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Cockerpoo...appreciate her sense of humour..and that she is not easily offended


And do you know why ??I do
coz she does most of the offending!
Evenoffendedmeso she did


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cockerpoo~ crackin lady fab sense of humor and and always up for a laugh 

DT ~ well mrs mischievous lol again always up for a good laugh.

WL ~ Well hun your a fighter who has gone through a ton of crap and come out the other end, heart of gold and tells it as it is.... exactly what i a person:thumbsup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> WL ~ Well hun your a fighter who has gone through a ton of crap and come out the other end, heart of gold and tells it as it is.... exactly what i a person:thumbsup:


exactly as I see you :thumbsup: xxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> exactly as I see you :thumbsup: xxxx


Aww thanks hun.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Seriously, can honestly say that I am no scared of anyone on the forum!
> 
> BUT - there are a some on her that have a fantastic way of decking you with their carefully choosen words!
> Whenever I get into a verbal brawl with any of them I am guaranteed a beating
> They are Georgous,(so sharpe that one) Rainybows, Chillinator & Billyboysmammy and the guy who wrote the one star fairy poen yesterday (forgot his namebecause I always mix him up) to namejust a few - And I know we are not allowed to name banned members but I think in this instance it should be OK! Clueless! can anyone remember Clueless? You get in a verbal brawl with her andyou won'tforget it


GEORgous says fanks! I am so sharp could poke ya in the eye with my tongue!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> GEORgous says fanks! I am so sharp could poke ya in the eye with my tongue!


just you watch you don't cut yourself with it


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> just you watch you don't cut yourself with it


Hee hee not cut myself as such but it has got me into trouble at times love...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i remember clueless
i dont honestly know what people think of me i talk/know quite a few people on here (well i have been here for nearly 3 years i think,so should do) but just in general i dont really know anyone personally


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Rainybow: sensible, genuine, kind and helpful


Rainybow's sensible. :yikes: good god cheeky have you been on the pop already. 



metame said:


> people still think im scary... and that's AFTER they've met me!
> 
> rona's scary!
> 
> ...


Sorry Metty, you are not scary, you're sweet, kind, caring, funny. I likes ya. :thumbsup:

Don't see rona as scary though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

bird said:


> Rainybow's sensible. :yikes: good god cheeky have you been on the pop already.
> 
> :


They have obviously have not seen Rainybows and her tassles! NOR her firemen! nor her antics with that shaza
I can say what I likes about here now she aint logged on to answer me back!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Go on then do me- do your worst
> 
> ( I have seen your comments DT )


I think you're great, brilliant sense of humour & you stand up for yourself & what you believe in


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> They have obviously have not seen Rainybows and her tassles! NOR her firemen! nor her antics with that shaza
> I can say what I likes about here now she aint logged on to answer me back!


Maybe old age is mellowing her. :eek6: I've not heard her mention her tassles etc for a while now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

bird said:


> Maybe old age is mellowing her. :eek6: I've not heard her mention her tassles etc for a while now.


Can only assume the old bags past it (just returning the compliement)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jeeeesus! This thread must have been kicking around since long before time itself.

I've never been one who looked for the acceptance or approval of others it's my life and I don't allow it to interfere with others. Such a shame the folks down in the village don't extend me that same courtesy. They probably think I'm just another one of those 



from England?

DILLIGAF?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I have NEVER been wrong yet Apart from Cockerpoo that is! ands he tried to trick me but I sussed her out in the end!


Lol, I daren't ask about me now.... It might be a wake up call


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And do you know why ??I do
> coz she does most of the offending!
> Evenoffendedmeso she did


awww that's not nice- I never set out to offend ( well only those that deserve it maybe  )

Anyway you stupid old bag about time you was nice to me


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Jeeeesus! This thread must have been kicking around long before time itself.
> 
> I've never been one who looked for the acceptance or approval of others it's my life and I don't allow it to interfere with others. Such a shame the folks down in the village don't extend me that same courtesy. They probably think I'm just another one of those
> 
> ...


Lmao I always thought of you as one of them as well    nahh always a friend to me and entertained me from the start with your way with words and amazing mind which comes out in the most funniest form of comedy ever.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol, I daren't ask about me now.... It might be a wake up call


Well first! I think you have a slate missing off your roof! why!!! for being asked to do a hair commercial and turning it down!

Second! Really disapointed in you! Why! for not getting your big stick out and wacking that norty member who just after you call ed me an old bag

Thirdly! I think you are as soft as poo and see NO bad in no one - but then thats no a bad thing


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well first! I think you have a slate missing off your roof! why!!! for being asked to do a hair commercial and turning it down!
> 
> Second! Really disapointed in you! Why! for not getting your big stick out and wacking that norty member who just after you call ed me an old bag
> 
> Thirdly! I think you are as soft as poo *and see NO bad in no one - but then thats no a bad thing*


You're wrong with the last one.... I see bad everywhere.... I just don't say anything


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> strong, and have your own mind, and not an ass kisser





metame said:


> i wasnt gonna get invoved in this thread cause i dont want to know what people think of me but i just wanted to say i think you're lovely, mature and... dare i say it... responsible? :lol:
> 
> seriously, you have a sensible head on your shoulders and a really kind heart and are pretty cool.





DoubleTrouble said:


> You must have missed mine!
> It were yonks back
> 
> DT legs it to delete previous posts!
> ...





RAINYBOW said:


> I Love You :thumbsup:


   

awwww thanks everyone :001_wub:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Waterlily a thoroughly decent bloke lol. wayne.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

critter said:


> Hi, Waterlily a thoroughly decent bloke lol. wayne.


you want me to come to Britain and slapeth you  I am a female  but its ok I have been called worse then a bloke


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> you want me to come to Britain and slapeth you  I am a female  but its ok I have been called worse then a bloke


Hi, Slapeth?, that's nearly welsh lol, despite the threat of physical violence, I still think you are a decent bloke lol. wayne. :thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And I know we are not allowed to name banned members but I think in this instance it should be OK! Clueless! can anyone remember Clueless? You get in a verbal brawl with her andyou won'tforget it


who could forget clueless.. heart of gold, but ever so passionate about responsible breeding - gotta love her :001_wub: shes just the same in the real world, always laughing when shes around :dita:


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think that rob158 guy is rather cool :lol:, witty as well! 
and HOW does he stay looking so good all the time :lol:, how he keeps it up I just dont know :sosp:
he realy is amazing, if I where him i'd be one happy camper :lol:,


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, and who could forget our own Katie 200 PF's little ray of sunshine whose Good Morning posts will brighten up anyone's day. wayne.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know what people think of me and I don't care anymore because I'm happy with how I am and wouldn't change myself for the world.


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Inca's Mum said:


> I don't know what people think of me and I don't care anymore because I'm happy with how I am and wouldn't change myself for the world.


What a lovely sentiment, wish I could say the same for myself, I'm a wee bit insecure for that though.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

kirk68 said:


> What a lovely sentiment, wish I could say the same for myself, I'm a wee bit insecure for that though.


I used to worry so much about what people would think of me but I realised a few days ago that if I am happy and proud of what I do then that is all that matters


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> I used to worry so much about what people would think of me but I realised a few days ago that if I am happy and proud of what I do then that is all that matters


For what it's worth I think you are a lovely young lady, very level headed and wise beyond your years 

And you've learned already that the only person you have to please in this life is yourself. Do that and you won't go far wrong 

@Kirk, I think you are kind and empathic, you love your pets and the people around you that is plain to see. Could do with a bit of confidence, but believe in yourself, confidence is a hard thing to learn but it can be done


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> For what it's worth I think you are a lovely young lady, very level headed and wise beyond your years
> 
> And you've learned already that the only person you have to please in this life is yourself. Do that and you won't go far wrong


Thank you  my Geography teacher told me a lot yesterday when I went to see him about how stressed I was over my exam next week and he said to me 'As long as you are proud of everything you do, I am too' and he also told me that if I come out of the exam proud of how I have done then no matter what, the results will be good.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Thank you  my Geography teacher told me a lot yesterday when I went to see him about how stressed I was over my exam next week and he said to me 'As long as you are proud of everything you do, I am too' and he also told me that if I come out of the exam proud of how I have done then no matter what, the results will be good.


That is exactly what I tell my boys! That if they are happy and proud of themselves then we are too. And with no pressure or nagging them to 'do better, or try harder' They have achieved exactly what they want too.

And Luke needs no pushing to do well, he is his own worst critic, and ever the perfectionist he sets his own standards, which are high enough as it is. And he's achieved his expectations and more, and is going to go on achieving 

It's interesting watching him taking his mocks, he's achieving A's and A*'s at the moment ( with no revision ) but he's always telling me that what is the point of revision in mocks? He says it's not a true assessment of abilities if you revise. He says there is always the scope to strive higher, no matter the grade.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

tashi said:


> .............twp .....................


Hi, Ha ha ha, Maen iawn!. wayne. :hand:


----------

